# Best travel SIM card for Japan



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I use these guys!!!!!

https://www.econnectjapan.com/products/sim/

I found the Docomo Network to be good!!!!!


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

I'll check out econnect... they look OK.

Just found the place my friend recommended: 

Best Rate Rental SIM Card in Japan:: Global Advanced Communications


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

+1 for econnect/Docomo network. I'm in Niseko right now and it has been flawless and the process is very Japanese I.e smooth and easy!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

b-mobile VISITOR SIM | b-mobile wireless internet

2380 for 14 days. Proven company (one of the first third party mobile providers in Japan), Docomo network, reliable etc.

Most of the cheaper sim rental companies will use the Docomo network (they are just resellers because Docomo doesnt do prepaid sims themselves), so dont worry about coverage.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

DoCoMo has the best coverage over Japan, then AU and last would be Softbank. If you can get a sim that uses the Docomo signal then you should be good


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Tubby Beaver said:


> DoCoMo has the best coverage over Japan, then AU and last would be Softbank. If you can get a sim that uses the Docomo signal then you should be good


Agree, although in certain spots around Niseko DoCoMo has some surprising gaps.

I still use DoCoMo because it is the roaming partner for my cell provider, so even roaming is cheaper than any of the rental SIM cards and avoids all the hassle.


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for all replies guys... The gist I'm getting is to go with anyone who uses the DoCoMo network.

I've also read about the fact that no matter where you get the sim it won't allow you to make voice calls and send SMS? Is this true?

And I read somewhere that apparently some of the cards don't work with iPhone 5S?
As long as I get a nano Sim it should work right? Or is there an issue with the frequencies they use? If it makes any difference I'm coming Telstra network in Oz.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Atilz said:


> Thanks for all replies guys... The gist I'm getting is to go with anyone who uses the DoCoMo network.
> 
> I've also read about the fact that no matter where you get the sim it won't allow you to make voice calls and send SMS? Is this true?
> 
> ...


It'll work with a 5S, just make sure it's been unlocked!!!!! 

And no, you can't call or text (iMessage will work), so just use a VoIP App such as Viber and you'll be able to buy call credit and be able to call landlines, and message/call/video call friends and family that also have Viber!!!!!


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> It'll work with a 5S, just make sure it's been unlocked!!!!!
> 
> And no, you can't call or text (iMessage will work), so just use a VoIP App such as Viber and you'll be able to buy call credit and be able to call landlines, and message/call/video call friends and family that also have Viber!!!!!


Thanks Mizu. There are plenty out there, and I already have WhatsApp and Skype, so plenty of options.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Atilz said:


> Thanks Mizu. There are plenty out there, and I already have WhatsApp and Skype, so plenty of options.


Some Apps don't allow you to call landlines though!!!!!

Skype does, so I'd run with that!!!!!


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Ah I didn't know that.thanks for the info.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Atilz said:


> Thanks for all replies guys... The gist I'm getting is to go with anyone who uses the DoCoMo network.
> 
> I've also read about the fact that no matter where you get the sim it won't allow you to make voice calls and send SMS? Is this true?
> 
> ...


Yeah you will have issues with your iPhone. Every time a group of my friends comes over, the iPhone users always have problems. 

The issue is that Apple locks down/hides the settings you need to get it working (the APN details).

These sim cards are third party providers using the Docomo network with their own APN details. But iPhone only recognises that its a docomo sim so automatically applies the Docomo APN details. You need to download a profile for the provider giving you the sim; though in the case of a few of my friends even that wasnt enough. It took a couple of hours at the Apple store to get it sorted out.

B-Mobile is your best bet with this (the one i linked) since they have been around for ages and have known iPhone compatibility. Just be prepared that it might not work so smoothly. 
If possible, borrow an Android phone to use in case you cant get it running on your iPhone.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

No issues with iPhone and econnect!!!!!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I have no idea what the issues they had were. But looking on that list of compatibility, it is very likely that it was because they had the latest IOS versions which dont seem to be compatible.

B-mobile lists iPhones as fully compatible (similar IOS version limitations) and has the required profiles for setting up APNs. And its a fair bit cheaper than eConnect, but whatever works for ya is all that counts!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> I have no idea what the issues they had were. But looking on that list of compatibility, it is very likely that it was because they had the latest IOS versions which dont seem to be compatible.
> 
> B-mobile lists iPhones as fully compatible (similar IOS version limitations) and has the required profiles for setting up APNs. And its a fair bit cheaper than eConnect, but whatever works for ya is all that counts!


They're just the iOS version that was operating at the time that model was tested!!!!!

I've used 4S, 5, and I'm about to use my 6 next week!!!!!

And I'm confident it'll work fine!!!!!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Atilz said:


> I've also read about the fact that no matter where you get the sim it won't allow you to make voice calls and send SMS? Is this true?


Correct, the rental SIMs are generally data only. Another reason why I just roam.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> Correct, the rental SIMs are generally data only. Another reason why I just roam.


Australian Telco's and Roaming makes my wallet internally combust!!!!!

Even pre purchased roaming packs are a ripoff!!!!!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

One of my friends came over boasting how his provider gave him unlimited texts and calls while in Japan. 

Yeah, thats great for you. Sucks for me because i have to pay 100yen every text message sent to your Aussie number, and have to fork over a kidney to make a call to you.

If you have a mobile wifi router + international text/call roaming that might be a great option. You have the calls, and also the data when needed


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> One of my friends came over boasting how his provider gave him unlimited texts and calls while in Japan.
> 
> Yeah, thats great for you. Sucks for me because i have to pay 100yen every text message sent to your Aussie number, and have to fork over a kidney to make a call to you.
> 
> If you have a mobile wifi router + international text/call roaming that might be a great option. You have the calls, and also the data when needed


But a rental SIM without local call or text message also has that same problem.
With my fixed price unlimited data roaming at roughly the same price as the rental SIM, my contacts on Japanese SIMs can contact me via calls/message on Line/WhatsApp/Viber/Skype etc. just using their local data.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah that would be fine but my friend didnt have data. Just roaming calls/text. 

I went through a good 2000-3000yen worth of calls and text while he was here (he got lost a lot, since he didnt have data for maps)


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

OK so I'm still looking around, but I'm likely to go with eConnect. They're a little more expensive, but seem to be the way to go.

I've checked the compatibility list on b-Mobile, and they don't appear to support my iPhone. I have the 5s (model 1530) which runs on 850/2100MHz, while most networks in Japan I am led to believe run on 800/2100MHz.
I'm afraid that eConnect or the place I found will have much the same issue because it comes down to the frequencies the network uses locally.

Can anyone give me anecdotal evidence as to whether an Australian Telstra compatible iPhone 5s will work well in Japan?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

eConnect/B-Mobile and most of the others will use the same Docomo sim card, docomo frequencies and have the same reception.

98% of prepaid solutions here use Docomo. Only exceptions are Mineo which uses the AU network, and some HK based sim card that my friends once got off Ebay (it was a HK provider that could roam and use internet on the Softbank network here in Japan)

I think that most overseas phones will just use the 2100 frequency band, none of the others really match up. Means you might not have the best reception (or not as good as the local phones)
Japan Mobile Tech: Japanese mobile frequency bands


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Atilz said:


> OK so I'm still looking around, but I'm likely to go with eConnect. They're a little more expensive, but seem to be the way to go.
> 
> I've checked the compatibility list on b-Mobile, and they don't appear to support my iPhone. I have the 5s (model 1530) which runs on 850/2100MHz, while most networks in Japan I am led to believe run on 800/2100MHz.
> I'm afraid that eConnect or the place I found will have much the same issue because it comes down to the frequencies the network uses locally.
> ...


https://support.apple.com/kb/sp685?locale=en_GB

Network coverage in JAPAN - 2G/3G/4G mobile networks

You can do the match up, but like I said before, used and have mates that have used 4S, 5, 5S, without drama!!!!!


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks again for all your help Mizu, I was half way there.
This pretty much makes my decision for me. Thanks heaps.


----------



## Atilz (Oct 7, 2015)

For anyone who's interested, I opted for these guys: International Roaming Prepaid, ATT SIM Cards for UK, USA, Japan and more | Travel SIMs Direct
They're about standard price, offer SIMs for the DoCoMo network, and have unlimited data with the only restriction being that the first 200MB is at 4G then then anything after that 3G.

Also, found that coverage map I mentioned earlier:
https://opensignal.com/coverage-maps/Japan/


----------

